# 2/23/12 Trout special!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Decided to do a little scouting today for my trip this weekend. I wanted to see if there are any black drum in the galveston channel. It was supposed to be only SW @ 20 down there but it was a little harsher than that so I hit a few spots with only a few sandies and piggies to show for it and decided to pull out and hit some back lake areas in a different part of the bay system. And it was good fishing for the 2 hours I spent back there with 6 keeper trout, a few undersize fish and another 5 lb freshwater cat.

* I am going to run a late February special for 2coolers only. *

*$350 bait included until March 4th only!* (26th is already booked, up to 3 persons)

Someone please tell me what type of cat this is? I dont know my freshwater cats too well!

Tight Lines
Capt Craig
832-338-4570


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

a trout pic I forgot to enter


----------

